
Ask HN: Research Paper Suggestions for College Reading Group? - jonpon
Hi, I along with a few friends of mine are undergrad engineering students.
We have started a reading group for research papers in the engineering field and we are looking for suggestions. We are looking for cutting-edge technology research papers that are accessible for students with a good math science, and CS  background. 
Thus far we have read: 
1. PageRank
2. Bitcoin whitepaper
although most of our interest lies in the CS world, we are open to any suggestions.
======
tlrobinson
This has been asked many times:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20papers&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20papers&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

For recent papers I like The Morning Paper:
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

